# Best intermediate level riser?



## clockworkzebra (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm currently shooting a Hoyt Gold Medalist- I believe it's a TD4. I really like it, as it fits well in my hands (I'm a somewhat short woman), but it feels rather dated. I'd like to invest in something a bit more current, that can really see me through the beginnings of competition and maybe somewhat beyond. I was looking at the Kaya K3, but I haven't been able to find a single review on it. I'm also looking at the Winex, but it's a bit pricey. 

If it makes any difference whatsoever, I have a 25" drawlength and shoot with Borders TXG short limbs at 28 lbs.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hard to go wrong with a WinEx. Probably the best all-time intermediate riser made.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

SF forged is a good deal too


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

clockworkzebra said:


> I'm currently shooting a Hoyt Gold Medalist- I believe it's a TD4. I really like it, as it fits well in my hands (I'm a somewhat short woman), but it feels rather dated. I'd like to invest in something a bit more current, that can really see me through the beginnings of competition and maybe somewhat beyond. I was looking at the Kaya K3, but I haven't been able to find a single review on it. I'm also looking at the Winex, but it's a bit pricey.
> 
> If it makes any difference whatsoever, I have a 25" drawlength and shoot with Borders TXG short limbs at 28 lbs.


So you want to down grade to an intermediate riser!!!!! 

Hoyt GMX is a very nice riser.

But at the end of the day you have decide what feels best for you it's like asking us to choose your favourite cheese


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

+1 for the WINEX. 









Samick Athlete is only slightly heavier, but a bit less money.

Keep your eyes on the classifieds here as well. Some good kit to be had at a fair price now and again.


GB


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

DWAA Archer said:


> So you want to down grade to an intermediate riser!!!!!
> 
> Hoyt GMX is a very nice riser.
> 
> But at the end of the day you have decide what feels best for you it's like asking us to choose your favourite cheese


clockworkzebra doesn't have a Hoyt GMX, she has a Hoyt Gold Medalist TD4.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

TER said:


> clockworkzebra doesn't have a Hoyt GMX, she has a Hoyt Gold Medalist TD4.


Despite the looks, probably still a downgrade. 

Seriously though, I believe the Winex has seen top-level action but I'd guess the GM has more medals won over the year. 

Where would it fit into riser ranks today?

Or was it just the best during it's heyday?

To answer the OP, I'd say you won't go far wrong with a Winex.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

clockworkzebra doesn't like the price of the Winex. What do you guys think of the Kaya K3 or SF Forged +?


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

If she is weight sensitive the K3 would probably be a little lighter at 1230grams. I seriously was considering one and waited for them to show up as they were back ordered for some time.http://www.archerytorque.com/recurve-bow/risers/K3-CARBON-RISER


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome!, I see you are new here.
There is a great FITA classified forum above where someone is always selling used risers. You have one of the great risers of all time but it is a bit grim looking these days. Why not wait until you see a current top of the line, been to the Olympics and won type riser for 1/2 the price of new? If that does not appeal to you the SF Forged+ has gotten the best reviews for an intermediate riser that I've seen in a long time. It comes with a plunger and arrow rest and the grip is meant for smaller hands.


----------



## clockworkzebra (Dec 7, 2013)

I do really like my GM, don't get me wrong! But I was under the impression there's no way to mount a modern day clicker, besides sight mounted, which then makes it difficult to shoot further distances, or a magnetic clicker (which I bought, and isn't actually long enough, even for my relatively short draw length). Does anyone have any further suggestions on that? Otherwise, it looks like I should start putting aside some money for the Winex.

Oh, and I"ll keep an eye on the classifieds! I do shoot left handed, which makes used equipment slightly trickier to come by.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

You can also use a clicker that mounts under the sight mount, using the same screws.


----------



## clockworkzebra (Dec 7, 2013)

Yah, sorry, that's what I meant I have. It's too short, like I said earlier. I'm trying to find a wire of a similar width so I can just replace it, but I'm going to have to take it into a hardware store, I think.


----------



## RiceFish (Nov 18, 2013)

A fellow lefty on the lookout for equipment!...watch out for Mickey heard he's got a "internet scanning surveillance protocol running 24/7 that alerts him to all available desirable sales and auctions"


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

RiceFish said:


> A fellow lefty on the lookout for equipment!...watch out for Mickey heard he's got a "internet scanning surveillance protocol running 24/7 that alerts him to all available desirable sales and auctions"




Ha! She's a local, I don't poach or snipe gear from *locals.  Plus, sounds like a good used Carbon riser may be the thing. I'd take a used CXT at a good price over darn near anything out there right now. It looks like Giger designed it, it's sick in Matte black. 

In Aluminum, there's a ton of good risers out there that come up after Christmas (because people buy themselves new toys at Christmas) An Aerotec, Matrix, Nexus, Masters or Athlete.... There's a local with a LH Helix that he doesn't shoot, so if he reads this maybe he should come to the range and sell it to her ( or start shootin' again!).

Plus, I think she's my neighbor so she (hopefully) knows my toys are hers if she wants to try bits of kit out.








*Except ScreaminJay, but he has it coming.


----------



## clockworkzebra (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi neighbor!


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Hiya, Welcome!


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's mine !


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

A second hand W&W ProAccent riser would be a nice catch.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

ProAccent: There's one on ebay now. No, you can't take mine.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

a second hand PSE X-Appeal would be ideal too. i just got mine and i absolutely love it. i love it more than the old HPX i had since it is so much easier to adjust alignments and the shotfeel is just amazing. and i actually love it more than i loved my old INNO CXT, but it is very close.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

tomah said:


> a second hand PSE X-Appeal would be ideal too. i just got mine and i absolutely love it. i love it more than the old HPX i had since it is so much easier to adjust alignments and the shotfeel is just amazing. and i actually love it more than i loved my old INNO CXT, but it is very close.


You sure have a lot of old, high end bows  

swap4swap?


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

rstgyx said:


> You sure have a lot of old, high end bows
> 
> swap4swap?


lol ill take a picture of my x-appeal today when i have some free time. its super fun to shoot. i cant wait to go pig hunting with it next week


----------



## clockworkzebra (Dec 7, 2013)

Could you link me to the ProAccent? I can't seem to find it. Is it left handed? There's also another left handed GM for auction, but I don't think I should start collecting them haha.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Here you go for the Pro Accent:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151177793405?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

You might just want to check out clearance bows on Lancasters site as well, as a fellow lefty there can be bargains on high end risers. Bought my WW TF Apecs in lefty for $405 and think there is one left.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

clockworkzebra said:


> I do really like my GM, don't get me wrong! But I was under the impression there's no way to mount a modern day clicker, besides sight mounted, which then makes it difficult to shoot further distances, or a magnetic clicker (which I bought, and isn't actually long enough, even for my relatively short draw length). Does anyone have any further suggestions on that? Otherwise, it looks like I should start putting aside some money for the Winex.
> 
> Oh, and I"ll keep an eye on the classifieds! I do shoot left handed, which makes used equipment slightly trickier to come by.


A standard Beiter clicker mounts just fine on a GM. My late model GM is one of the crinckle finish ones and has a standard tap for a clicker. What it doesn't have is an extended clicker plate, the kind that most modern FITA Recuves have that lets the clicker be used at lengths that are a bit beyond the actual riser. I have seen bows milled to allow the addition of an extended clicker plate.

Problems with the GM include lack of left right limb adjustment, push-in back stabilizer bushings that also pull out (almost dropped my back weight on my foot) and a magnesium construction that makes for sight taps that are easy to strip.

On the other hand, the GM is a winning riser that, thanks in large part to it's cast magnesium construction, that is relatively light and low in vibration. My poor-mans carbon fiber bow. 

The sight taps on mine did get stripped, so I got them helicoiled and they are now stronger than ever. I've also mounted an under the sight AAE extended clicker - but I also had to get a sight pin with enough travel to make up for the thickness of the extended clicker mounting plate which seems a tad thick.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Warbow I had never seen that stuff!!!

Kasey


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

X-appeal with uukha natures pulling 55lbs


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I think the linked bow on EBay is a Winact with Winact limbs. I saw a LH pro accent earlier in the week, but it had that "worn in the pockets" look so I passed. 



w8lon said:


> Here you go for the Pro Accent:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151177793405?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> You might just want to check out clearance bows on Lancasters site as well, as a fellow lefty there can be bargains on high end risers. Bought my WW TF Apecs in lefty for $405 and think there is one left.


----------



## clockworkzebra (Dec 7, 2013)

I"m going to stick with the GM for now. Mickey has been helping me figure out a solution to my clicker problems, and I think I have one- just requires a bit of sanding some metal, but I'd rather do that than search for a new riser at this time.


----------

